
A visual history of abortion and birth control - klawrence
Hey there, thought you’d be interested in this story. It’s a fascinating photo essay by Laia Abril on centuries of birth control and abortion methods, some of which are surprisingly still in use today.<p>Here’s a direct link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hopesandfears.com&#x2F;hopes&#x2F;now&#x2F;politics&#x2F;216773-abortion-contraception-birth-control-visual-history<p>The project pictures a history in “gadgets” - from lemon rinds and fish bladder condoms, to soap and enema syringes, to illegal surgical instruments disguised as something else, to, finally, methods “women could use to protect themselves regardless of the partner’s cooperation.”<p>Thanks,
Kelsey
======
dang
This is not the way to post an article to HN. Instead, enter the URL from the
submit page and the story will appear normally.

A note about your site:

By posting many articles from your magazine and zero from anywhere else, you
guys are breaking the spirit of the law here. We want HN users to post stories
that they personally find intellectually interesting, not because they have
content to promote.

Since hopesandfears.com has many good articles that are a good fit for HN, it
would be in your interest to get this right. If you don't, users will
eventually complain that you are spamming HN. We contacted one of your
submitters already about this, but please email hn@ycombinator.com if you
would like help in using this site appropriately. It would be a win for our
readers, so we'd be happy to advise.

